# Using "Model Airplane" transmitters



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a few different RC manufacturers (RC for Large Scale Trains) who incorporate "model airplane" type transmitter/reciever units as part of their system.
like this:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

are there *smaller* units that could be used instead? 
Scot, 

I haven't found one yet. When flying a helicopter you need a firm grip? 

Mr East Broad Top is experimenting with a car trigger controller - something like this but cheaper: 












The latest RCS (US or Oz? I'm confused) uses the 2.4Ghz band and fits in your pocket. As you need a special receiver anyway (unless you are using servos on a live steamer) I see no reason not to use the small ones.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There are smaller handheld controllers out there, but I'm not 100% certain the receivers would work with the various model train control products. The transmitters look to be about the same size as a typical video game controller, and from what I read, they interface with standard R/C servos, so I'd imagine they should. Naturally, I just did a search for them and came up empty, so I'll look later for a link. I'm probably not going to go with the car-trigger controls for my live steamer. I want three channels at least (so I can run the water pump with one channel) and it's not cost-effective to go with the pistol-grip style transmitter at that point. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

One video game style transmitter that I have used in the past is the MLP4DSM. It can be purchased separately. Here is a pdf file comparing it to the DX5E. Click here.

I prefer the DX5E's physical design, as it has a flat bottom that allow you to stand it upright when not in use. It also has a toggle switch for channel 5, which can be used with the RailBoss controllers to run two trains at the same time.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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
MLP4DSM Transmitter
'
By the way, the new "Cordless Renovations" transmitter is advertised as 900MHZ, not 2.4GHZ. Big difference in how things work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am interested in the size of the Receivers as I am looking to remote control my 25 ton USA trains crane in my MOW train. 

JJ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Two weeks ago on a trip to Buffalo I purchased a Spektrum DX6i at Field's Hobbies. A primarily Rc shop in the Buffalo area. After an extensive search online and elsewhere the pricing was pretty firm on new units. i ended up getting a set that had everything feeling that I'd want teh instructions etc. for at least one. I amy buy a second transmitter online at some point though. The original reason for the purchase was for the live steamers but I've now got a "basic" unit coming from Del to also try using this on a battery loco. Seems I purchsed a used 44 tonner that had been converted somehow to battery opertaion but no idea how it is controlled? I'll need to tear it apart to find out and if suitable that may become my first running battery RC loco. I bought a Dash 9 from someone with an Airwire system that I cannot figure out so it does not count. 

I agree with Kevin that the pistol grip system is not quite what "we" need.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 07 Sep 2011 03:51 PM 
... After an extensive search online and elsewhere the pricing was pretty firm on new units. i ended up getting a set that had everything feeling that I'd want teh instructions etc. for at least one. I amy buy a second transmitter online at some point though. The original reason for the purchase was for the live steamers but I've now got a "basic" unit coming from Del to also try using this on a battery loco. ...

Just to make sure ... You know you can use the DX6i for both the live steam and battery power R/C. You don't need to buy another transmitter (unless that is just your preference). The Spektrum DX6i has a 10 model memory, meaning you can set it up for 9 different live steam servo configurations, and use the 10th one for ALL of your battery power R/C locos. The RailBoss (or one of Tony's controls) stores the calibration info in the ESC, so you just use the same basic settings in the TX for all locos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, there are tiny receivers and tiny servos... the batteries will take more space... 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 07 Sep 2011 09:54 AM 
SNIP. The latest RCS (US or Oz? I'm confused) uses the 2.4Ghz band and fits in your pocket. As you need a special receiver anyway (unless you are using servos on a live steamer) I see no reason not to use the small ones. 


Hello Pete.
Don't be confused. There is only one genuine RCS. The Australian one. The other RCS simply usurped the name after having agreed not to use it.

My current line of ESC's uses pretty well any brand of 2.4 GHz radio. Most brands of the RX's do not require servo leads. They simply plug in upside down on the decoder part of the ESC, like this. 



















This decoder part also has the directional constant brightness lighting and four sound triggers.

The better quality brands such as Spektrum and Planet use only 4 batteries in the TX instead of 8, and are much lighter to handle. Sure they are a bulky compared to the smaller button controlled TX's, but they do provide very controllable operation via the sticks than pushbuttons ever can.
One big advantage is the low cost of this universally available standard equipment. They all control servos, and thus ESC's exactly the same way.

BTW, I am testing a 2.4 GHz three channel Hi-Tec car TX for a live steam customer who only has one arm.
He has been using these trigger type car radios for years but has had continuing interference problems. Hence the move to 2.4 GHz.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings, 

One thing that I have not seen mentioned in this thread is that if you have more than one loco running on a 2.4 radio system, you might want to think about a slightly more expensive transmitter that has multiple mode memory. Where this comes in handy is when you have to instal a servo in one locomotive reversed and and you use the servo reversing feature. With multiple models you program in each locomotive and save those settings, when you switch to another loco it setting are already in the memory and you don't have to remember what the settings are for the new loco. This may not be necessary with "Tony's RCS system but with steamers where you are using actual servos it will come in real handy. For this reason I usually recommend a radio with at least ten model memory, I kind of went off the deep end my self and bought a JR 11x which has a 30 model memory and if you add the Sim card something like 2100 models, I have to admit that I also fly RC Aircraft, have RC model Boats, Car so I wanted one radio that could handle them all.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Andre. 
Del pointed out earlier that a model memory system may be very desirable for live steam locos. Only one mode of a multi model memory system is required for our use with either mine or Del's ESC's. 
Our ESC's require the servo reversing switches to be left in normal position. Different settings required for various locos such as default direction, speed matching and programmable rates of braking etc are remembered in the ESC. 
So, unless you are contemplating running Live Steam locos as well, multi model memory is not necessary.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

if you have more than one loco running on a 2.4 radio system, you might want to think about a slightly more expensive transmitter that has multiple mode memory. 
I'd also point out that you only have one pair of hands, and that multiple locos can 'bind' to the same transmitter memory slot. I have a DX5e single memory TX and it can control as many locos as I want, as long as only one is turned on at once. [I haven't tried turning on two at once - I should!]


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete. 
You might like to know that with the current RCS systems I make using 2.4 GHz stick radios such as DX5e and Planet etc, it is possible to speed match different locos so that you can double (or triple) head locos and control the consist in unison from one TX. 
At will picking up and discarding parked head end or rear end helper locos comes to mind.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 07 Sep 2011 08:13 PM 
if you have more than one loco running on a 2.4 radio system, you might want to think about a slightly more expensive transmitter that has multiple mode memory. 
I'd also point out that you only have one pair of hands, and that multiple locos can 'bind' to the same transmitter memory slot. I have a DX5e single memory TX and it can control as many locos as I want, as long as only one is turned on at once. [I haven't tried turning on two at once - I should!] 
You can certainly turn on two at once. If they are coupled you are double heading. Iif not, they will both respond to the same commands (just like double heading) only they will be running apart from each other (not real useful however). If you have a RailBoss system, you can turn on any two at a time and control them independently, one at at time. For example one running on the main, while switching with the other in the yard. One loco continues running at the last speed setting, while you work the other one. Switch back and forth as needed.

Running more than one loco, with anyone's system, can be tricky.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, 

I completely missed the reference to multiple model memory, I Run live steam and just bout every other kind of RC toy that there is so that is why it is important for me. On another note what system of yours would you recommend for a Bachmann 4-4-0 that does not have any boards in it?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre.
I understand the importance of model memory capability for operators with multiple steam engines.
The # PRO-3[/b] will be perfectly adequate. It is one of the smallest systems around with full functionality. It is split into two parts for easy placement of components.
14.4 volts is ideal but will work down to 7.2 volts. 
According to a page I just Googled the JR 11x uses DSM2 compatible RX's, so they will simply plug into the decoder part, as long as the servo pins are 1/10" spacing.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 
Thanks for the reminder and the clarification here. That is precisely why I purchased the DX6i vs the DX5i. The reasoning for an extra transmitter is if someone else comes over and wants to run one of my trains with me. That will be down the road for me however. 

We've also strayed a bit from Scot's original question I fear? 

Chas


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to be using one for a speeder.... under $10 for a esc $5 for reciever $8 for 3 cell lipo aound 1300 mah and build a slave car for it... Cheaply done 

Hobbyking.com


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Traxxas makes a 3channel TX/rec ,used mine with the smallest Traxxas rec in 3 different steamlocos ,very happy with the function .range + the $ i spend !! 

Manfred


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tony, How many working amps will your receivers handle load wise? thx 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Dirk. 
The numeral in the part # indicates the maximum amps fused. 
EG # PRO-3 = 3 amps. # PRO-6 = 6 amps.


----------

